# Fat/bloated red eyed tree frog



## Monty580 (May 26, 2015)

Hi guys, I've got 2 baby RETFs and they seem to be doing fine but I have noticed that the one frog looks slightly bloated or fat when he is asleep, but when he wakes up he looks fine. It's probably nothing but I want to be careful because one died because of poor humidity. Can someone tell me the symptoms for humidity issues or tell me if it was something else and if it is contagious. He was slightly bloated and very weak, no sign of red legs and no oodnium and I dust the crickets with nutrobal 4 times a week so I dont think it was MBD. Possibly kidneys?? Could I have a list of diseases and their symptoms etc
Thankyou
Henry

Ps could you tell me ways of curing the diseases, I don't want any more dead frogs, I love them very much.


----------



## colinm (Sep 20, 2008)

Are you sure that it is bloated? They look fatter when they are resting than when they are walking about. Some photos would help.


----------



## Monty580 (May 26, 2015)

Thanks for replying.
He seems to have slimmed down a bit now and they are both doing great, but one question. As the frogs tend to prefer sleeping on the wall of the tank they have presented a lot of faeces on the glass wall and I was wondering what I should do about it?
I have a coco husk substrate so I thought that I could spray the walls with a spray can filled fith distilled water to make it fall into the substrate. Is this ok or should I use other options?


----------



## colinm (Sep 20, 2008)

Yes you can do that or wipe it off with a damp cloth.


----------



## Monty580 (May 26, 2015)

Thanks again for replying:notworthy:


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

Monty580 said:


> Thanks for replying.
> He seems to have slimmed down a bit now and they are both doing great, but one question. As the frogs tend to prefer sleeping on the wall of the tank they have presented a lot of faeces on the glass wall and I was wondering what I should do about it?
> I have a coco husk substrate so I thought that I could spray the walls with a spray can filled fith distilled water to make it fall into the substrate. Is this ok or should I use other options?


You should provide a lot of really big leaves and they will choose those; I have 6 adults and they almost always sleep on the leaf if it's large enough - ie. larger than the frog and sturdy enough that it doesn't tip with weight. I use live plants, so that might encourage them as well. Only very occasionally do I see one asleep on the glass. If the enclosure is bioactive then the critters in the soil can take care of the faeces if you spray it down - but otherwise you're better off wiping it and removing it.

My females all have a bit of a paunch when they're awake but if there was serious, overall bloating then it's a sign of a bacterial infection (but the whole frog gets pretty bloated not just a belly bulge).


----------

